# FCC Media Bureau seeks comment on the regional sports network marketplace



## onefunpun (Nov 2, 2007)

This was just posted today on the FCC website -- I don't yet have 5 posts, so I can't post the URL here (maybe someone else can).

Will this process have any impact whatsoever in getting Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia on DTV or Dish???


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The pdf document is at: http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2011/db0726/DA-11-1238A1.pdf

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## baruman (Oct 5, 2009)

Does this materially change anything? I am one of those desperately needing CSS on directv.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The overall intent is to enable all the cable and satellite companies to carry all of the regional sports networks, at reasonable prices, if they wish.

Right now Comcast is allowed to deny Dish and DIRECTV (and other small market cable companies that might be interested) some of the regional sports networks since those networks are entirely run and distributed on fibre optic cable. RSNs that are distributed via satellite must be allowed to other cable and satellite companies, but ones that never go up to a satellite do not have to be. 

This will allow true competition in markets like Philly where DIRECTV and Dish can't get the RSN so customers who want that are forced to stay with Comcast.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

The details of that FCC document seems to indicate that CSN Philly is indeed an RSN and that D* has every right to file a complaint to the FCC to have access to that channel. Also, Comcrap is hurting competition in the Philly market (from E* and D*) by withholding CSN Philly from E* and D*. After reading that document, it seems like this should be a slam-dunk win for E* and D* as they can easily claim that their market share is drastically hurt by Comcrap's actions. Of course, this can still take years...


----------

